# Princeton wv-b/t gsd 4-5 m.o pup



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

OK... this is all I have received in the way of a picture for this little puppy and it's not very good. The person sending it has seen this pup and she said it looks PB to her... 4-5 mos old. She does a lot of rescue so is familiar with most breeds. It does seem to have a short coat but some do have closer coats than others. It's in the Mercer County Animal Shelter in Princeton WV. Not on thier petfinder site and I still can't find their listings of dogs on Facebook> I'm sure Lisa Nisbet (shelter mgr) would be happy to email additional pictures to anyone interested. 

Contact info: Mercer County Animal Shelter
********HOURS*********
12:00pm to 6:00pm Monday threw Saturday
304-425-2880 OR 304-425-2838
Director- Lisa Nisbet
Facebook Cordinator-Valerie Barlow
Cat Rescue-Lisa Williams call 304-887-2385


Fax # 304-425-0507
Address MCAS
961 Shelter Rd.
Princeton, WV 24740

Adoption Fees
Cats/Kittens $40.00 This covers 1st shots and worming
Dogs/Puppies $65.00 This covers 1st shots and worming
We will be charging $75.00 soon for Dogs and Puppies because we will be getting Bordetella-Kennel cough vacs soonSexFemale
*Contact Information*





Phone

1 304.425.2838(Mobile)
1 304.425.2880(Other)
Address

Shelter Road
24740


----------



## mkmagu1 (Jun 17, 2002)

This pup has Dobie in her but still deserves a place to go,


----------

